# so i'm not a freak...



## YzziL5005 (Nov 19, 2003)

You know when you're walking through a school hallway and suddenly the whole place stinks? 9 out of 10 times, that was me farting on the fly-by.I'm 17 years old and I've been dealing with IBS symptoms for a good year, however I've gone undiagnosed. I have constant gas pains, sometimes so bad that I can't stand up straight. I fart constantly, and it smells AWFUL! I've perfected the art of the "walk by shooting" in my high school hall ways, but I feel guilty when I hear everyone around me going "ew, it smells like butt!". I thought I was a freak. I thought I was alone in all this because no one I know has ever delt with anything like it. I spend most of my energy each day just trying not to fart in public, or let my belly rumble out loud in the middle of a test. Lately all I've been wearing is sweat pants because I get so bloated. It's so embarrissing. I feel very unsexy. What guy wants a girl that smells half the time and spends years on the toilet? I can't even go to dances at school because I'm afraid of farting while I'm with a guy. I feel disgusting and hopeless. What can I do to make it all calm down? Can I eat certain foods? Take vitamins? I can't even believe other teens out there are going through this too. Thanks,Aries


----------



## slim2k (Nov 17, 2003)

i keep recommending these time and time again try mint sweets the stronger the better, mint oil in cup's of tea and coffee not to pleasant but it works and mint oil capsuels my girlfrend says my breeth smells lush for week after i have been on a week of mint capsueals so see what happens and good luck


----------



## Dearest_helpless911 (Dec 18, 2003)

where can you by the min oil teas and capsules?what local store?? rite aid? walmart?? I understand what you are going thru really. Before I had IBS I didn't even know how it felt to fart. and now. I rememeber when I was going to high school, I would get up extra early like 2 or 3 hours before I went to school, to make sure I get all the gas out I would wake up bloated like hell, with major major gas, like my insides were poisined or something. I used me like the popular, like by everyone, all the guys oh shes hot and stuff now its like, eww total loser, the losers would make fun of me, I was fungus. I would want to go to school, I rememeber one time my mom dragged me out the front door of the house, I was kicking and screaming crying. She would make me go. I would ditch everyday. The class I would ditch would depend where I would sit in class, it I sat in the front would never attend that class. I wouls tell the teacher if I would sit in the back, they wouldn't help. if you want to email me my email islakersmrm###msn.comif you have anything to talk about don't hesitate to write to me.


----------



## Rima (Nov 3, 2003)

Its nice to see that there are other people who go through the same things. The bloating, the gas etc. even though the family knows whats going on, they cant relate. they dont understand. i guess its not really the sympathy thats important, though thats nice sometimes. but having people to understand what youre going through to help you through it is whats important.what exactly do mint capsules help with?


----------



## Linda C (Aug 29, 2001)

Have you tried charcoal capsules? I find them helpful for gas. Just don't take them close to the time you take other medications because they absorb all kinds of things on their way through (including toxins, gas, and other meds). Good luck!


----------



## theresnopoint (Sep 7, 2003)

just listen to the people on here. theyre all good suggestions. problem with ibs, its different in all of us....well, i used to be from the big illadelph, so i figured i should give u a shout out. if ur gut can handle it, please go to Geno's and have a really cheese-steak for me, then a cup of Rita's water-ice. they dont have it up here in cinci...and if ur gut cant, thats fine too.


----------



## LCH (Jan 6, 2002)

Hey, I'm a teen. Well, for another 3 months or so . . .







I've had IBS since . . . before I can remember. I was officially diagnosed about 6 years ago though. With gas, I find that taking a couple of tylenol helps the pain. Also, heating pads help stomach pain in general. Did you know that you can find heating pads that are little strips of material that stick to the inside of your underwear? I think it's called ThermaCare or something like that. They're really neat. They stay warm for 8-12 hours. Portable and no one knows you have it on. Very groovy.


----------

